# Had a 21day blood test - just got results not good can any one help plz??



## chazzy333444

Hi!
Well went to the doctors yesterday for my day 21 blood test results! My progesterone was a 2. He said normal is around 30.

He now has booked my in for a scan in the next 2 weeks.

Has anyone else had the same results as me?? any ideas what the future holds?? Advise please x x x Thank you xxx


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi 

The doc should be putting you on progesterone supplements of some sort. Thought he would have done that straight away? However, there are ways you can naturally increase progesterone - taking a Vitamin B complex helps. If you goggle 'natural ways to increase progesterone' there may be some homeopathic remedy you can take from somewhere like Holland and Barrett, but once you consider this contact your GP to make sure its ok to take it.

Good luck and baby dust 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsMcd

You are not alone i had exactly the same results a couple of months ago!  The doc said i might not be ovulating which really scared me, however i'm now under the hospital and waiting to go for my next appointment next week where fingers crossed i will be prescribed clomid to get me ovulating properly.  The nurse seemed to think that would help.  Im not sure what causes low levels, i've read all sorts about stress, diet etc etc.

I had a scan too which showed no pcos but im not sure what else they looked for?    
I also started taking agnus castus a herbal supplement which helps increase prog levels, balance hormone levels and  boost fertility. 

Just wanted to let you know you are not alone, im the same position and there is treatment available. Stay positive


----------



## MrsMcd

Oh yes and vitamin b6 is also good for hormones.  I forgot to mention that.  

The most recommended herbal remedy seems to be agnus castus.  I found that the doc wouldn't prescribe anything, only refer me to the hospital reproductive clinic for further tests.  My hubby has also been tested...  after all tests they normally then diagnose and treat.  

I hope this helps, sometimes its good to know you're not alone - sending lots of hugs & baby dust xx


----------



## Jacks girl

I agree agnus castus is great stuff - good point MrcMcd. I take agnus castus, vitamin B complex, folic acid, and multivitamins with Iron. I also highly recommend Zita West's book 'Fertility and Conception' with second hand copies available on ebay - that's where I got mine from. She tells you the lowdown on everything from what to eat, what your body needs and what happens in each fertility test. Mind blowing.

Food wise eat anything rich in zinc, vitamin A and Vitamin C in the second part of your cycle which supports your corpeus lutum produce progesterone. All natural ways of increasing everything will be better for your health in the long term and also after baby will do you wonders if you are prone to PMS.

Good luck sweetie - my thoughts are with you as I also have day 21 bloods next week  

Babydust xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chazzy333444

HI W1nsome.

Thanks for the reply. I have always had regular periods. Av 30day cycle. Doctor is sending my for a ultra scan, take it that its similar when the scan for a baby not sure what they are going to see? Have any of you had one?

Thank you for the replys! xxx


----------



## Pickles1

Hi Chazzy

just wanted to say you're not alone!!!  

I got a day 21 test results, and I'm on a 5!! My doc didn't even say i could have a scan    just said that my bf has to go in and have a sperm test, then we will get referred to a clinic.

I've been having pretty irregular cycles, anything from 28 - 35 days... I'm currently on day 31 and still no sign of her showing... and definitely not PG.. very frustrating as you can't work out if and when you ovulate.

It's great there sending you for a scan!! But you could also try a home ovulation kit just to be sure, like w1nsome said, you may not have ovulated around day 21, in which case your progesterone levels would be low.

I have been taking B6 vitamins, Vitamin C, and zinc as well as eating lots of fresh fruit and walnuts. I figured they will either help or if not I'll be feeling really healthy at least.

I've been searching all over the internet for answers that my Doctor didn't seem to give me and this website as been the best by far. There seems to be quite a lot of treatments on offer to help low progesterone levels so keep happy 


Good luck with it all, let us know how your scan goes


----------



## chazzy333444

Hi pickles!

Thank you so much for your reply! Its sorta good to know im not the only one if you know what i mean!

My bf had already had his sperm test came back all clear. my periods range from 28-31 which i though was ok

I have just purchased a clear blue ov kits to see if that shows my ov
I too have been trailing the internet to get answers but havnt really found much other than on here. i dont know if the next stage is clomid or not but im guessing there is a long road ahead! How old are you if you dont mind me asking? i am 26, 
Whens you bf taking his sample in? xxx


----------



## Pickles1

I'm 28  so we're both still young!! My bf isn't even signed up to the docs yet but he's pretty good and knows we need to get the ball rolling so that's on his list for this week!! 
I don't know how long it will take for his results to come back or for us to get referred. So once he's booked in and done his thing I think I'm going to have another appointment with my gp to ask about clomid!!

How are you feeling about it all?? 
I'm feeling quite positive at the mo... The way i see it is... Id rather know if something isn't quite right and  deal with it than not anything at all. 
cycles that range from 28-35 days are classed as normal... My gp even told me that if you occasionally miss a period that's not abnormal either?
Seems a bit strange to me, but you like to hope they know best!!!

It could be a long road but let's hope it has a happy ending!! )))

xx
What's your plan


----------



## chazzy333444

Hi ya, 

Im sure wen my bf went think they were back within 7/10 days. He had to do it at home then rush to the hospital have to get it there within a hour i think, and i believe it has to be there in the morning at bf went in the afternoon and got sent away and had to return! but again it probably diffrent at some places ect ....... Am defo going to ask my doctor about clomid, once i have had this ultra scan i have got to go back for results so will chat with him than. But at my doctors its so hard to get to see the same doctor which does bug me!

Im feeling ok about it, like you say it makes me feel better that they have found something rather than nothing......so we sorta know where we are going!
im glad you are positive too! i want a baby so much and its hard when everyone around it is having them and its so easy for them!!! But hey im sure we will get there in the end!

So wen your bf had done test then are you going back? fingers crossed for when you do!

Make sure you keep me updated, im just waiting for the scan letter to come, thats my next stop x x  x x


----------



## rockandrose

Hello positive thinking ladies! I have blood tests this month and I'm not really sure what they are testing for as this is the first step for us... is it just progesterone they test for?
Thanks


----------



## Kelloggs

Hello, when I had my blood tests I had to have 3, day 21, 28, 35. Day 21 showed very little progesterone but by day 28 it had risen. I can have cycles from 31 to 43 so never a clue when I ovulate. Never got told the full results though. 

Rockandrose, I'm not sure what else they check for but it's mainly that x


----------



## chazzy333444

Hi Rockandrose. hope you are well. I had my blood results 2 weeks ago. This was my first lot of tests,
They test for the progresterone, this can tell them if you do / have ovulated. They say if you have normal periods ect that you should ovulate around dat 14. So they test on day 21 to see what your levels are. When i was tested my results came back at 2 which really worried me! 

I have purchased clear blut digital ovulation test, which i have started to use this month. Yesterday was my day 14 and the ov test gave me the smiley face which showed i was/ about to ovulate. So i am a bit confused. Maybe on my test day 21 wasnt the right day for me i have no idea. My doctor has booked me in for an ultra scan still waiting for the appointment to come through

Has any one else had the smae as me? Any way i hope this has helped you a little. Keep us updated! When is your blood test?


----------



## rockandrose

Thanks Chazzy. I have been using ovulation sticks too for past three months and have had positive every month, though at different points as I have quite varied cycles. I am a bit worried that my GP says that only a specialist can order sperm tests for DH - so I guess I have to go through all tests and if they can't find anything wrong with me, it's his turn...


----------



## ErinA

Hi guys,
Yep I had the same tests and my levels suggest I'm not ovulating. Gp is saying we have to wait until we have been ttc for 2 years before he will refer us. I just want to get started on clomid!! What can I do to hurry things up? Any suggestions?


----------



## ErinA

I know so frustrating! He says he still thinks I will start again on my own (been on the pill for 12 years), but im sure if I havent started affter a year then I probably just need a helping hand along the way? I just feel like I am being an absolute pest to the doctors and he always makes me feel uncomfortable. There are 2 at our local practitioners and both them are saying the same thing about waiting!
Grrrrrrrr!


----------



## chazzy333444

Hi Erina....

Im 26, had a blood test and showed i wasnt ovulating...... i felt the doctors wernt to bothered he said well you are only 26 you know!!!! But i kept going back!!!

I have never been on the pill, but have been trying for over a year and nothing! I have had bloods done, internal scan and bf had SA. All ok, i have got a gynaclagist app next monday so will see what he has to say! Keep us updated!!! xx


----------

